# Idea for "Tip" sign in car.... thoughts?



## UberHammer

I'm thinking about a "tip" sign in my car that would read.

*********
Tipping an Uber driver is not required.

Tipping a waiter/waitress isn't required either (unless the party is 8 people or more).

Please show Uber drivers the same respect you show waitstaff.
**********

Thoughts?


----------



## Champ

Good idea for sign. I think it may make to many people feel pressured into which could lead to enough 4* to get deactivated.


----------



## UberHammer

Champ said:


> Good idea for sign. I think it may make to many people feel pressured into which could lead to enough 4* to get deactivated.


Why would I care if I get deactivated? I'm surprised I haven't been already.


----------



## Champ

UberHammer said:


> Why would I care if I get deactivated? I'm surprised I haven't been already.


Lmao why what do you do? Are you below 4.6


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberHammer said:


> I'm thinking about a "tip" sign in my car that would read.
> 
> *********
> Tipping an Uber driver is not required.
> 
> Tipping a waiter/waitress isn't required either (unless the party is 8 people or more).
> 
> Please show Uber drivers the same respect you show waitstaff.
> **********
> 
> Thoughts?


tip jars are for piano bars and lunch counters asking for tips in a taxi or ride share or Limo or anything like that is tacky it will always be tacky, and if you can't see that, I can't help you


----------



## chi1cabby

Carlos Cruz's Candy/Tip Jars with Charging Cords get two thumbs up from Drivers who've tried em and posted about em on FB Board. I don't think anyone on the forum has tried em yet.

*Candy/Tip Jar with Charging Cords
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...000305841816&set=o.1576838009239134&source=46*


----------



## UberHammer

Champ said:


> Lmao why what do you do? Are you below 4.6


4.81

I call Travis Kalanick an asshole at least a dozen times a day.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Had a newbie yesterday thought tipping was included smh, he did tip $2.

Now a days. I keep change for a $20.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Better yet, find a picture of a kid going through chemo, put a copy prominently on your dash. When customers ask, explain that your kid has cancer and you're only Ubering to cover their medical bills.


----------



## XUberMike

Throw some dollars on your console-dash, candy's bad for you. Throw some tipping conversation in (if PAX is talkative.) The old where you went for lunch/dinner (even if you didn't..ok a small lie) and how great the service was so you tossed the server a few extra bucks...


----------



## UberHammer

Oscar Levant said:


> tip jars are for piano bars and lunch counters asking for tips in a taxi or ride share or Limo or anything like that is tacky it will always be tacky, and if you can't see that, I can't help you


It wouldn't even be necessary to bring it up if Travis Kalanick wasn't an asshole with his war on tipping.


----------



## DieselkW

Young good looking couple went with me to the airport today. 33 mile drive, 34 minute ride. She was on the phone the whole time, he tells me they're going to Punta Cana - Dominican Republic in the Carribbean. We talked about diving, all inclusive resorts, etc...

Drop off - I open her door, the one behind me. I open the trunk and _put two bags on the sidewalk_. They say "Thanks" and walk away towards curb luggage service without a tip.
This is a $40 Uber charge ride I know from experience costs $65 by meter using a taxi.

One bag checked, one bag carry on. I watch as he shows his passport, and hers. They get their paperwork. The guy ID's their bag, picks it up and puts it behind him. He gets $3 from Mr. Big Tipper. For handling *ONE DAMN BAG*. I was F**ing astounded.

Thanks a heap Travis, for educating our customers NOT to tip us under any circumstances. On the way back, I have to "agree" to be able to turn the app on that new drivers will be assessed a commission of 25% starting today in Indianapolis.

Starting to see why so many Uber drivers are unhappy. I suppose I have to adjust my expectations... it's just that I get tips, from 1 in 5 riders, but to see a guy tip someone after the service I provided without a tip was just soul crushing.


----------



## DieselkW

Instead of a "tip" jar, put a sign on your jar that says "Complaints, $1 each" If they ask, "Write your complaint on a dollar bill and I'll forward it to Uber for you, here's a pen"

It's most definitely not a tip jar, can't get in trouble for that. 

"Suggestions, $1"
"Radio Station Requests, $1"
"Drive Through, $1"
"I Won't Tell Your Father, $1"


----------



## Optimus Uber

UberHammer said:


> I'm thinking about a "tip" sign in my car that would read.
> 
> *********
> Tipping an Uber driver is not required.
> 
> Tipping a waiter/waitress isn't required either (unless the party is 8 people or more).
> 
> Please show Uber drivers the same respect you show waitstaff.
> **********
> 
> Thoughts?


Might get you issued a warning or deactivation if the passenger reports it to uber


----------



## Optimus Uber

chi1cabby said:


> Carlos Cruz's Candy/Tip Jars with Charging Cords get two thumbs up from Drivers who've tried em and posted about em on FB Board. I don't think anyone on the forum has tried em yet.
> 
> *Candy/Tip Jar with Charging Cords
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...000305841816&set=o.1576838009239134&source=46*
> View attachment 11134
> 
> 
> View attachment 11135


Disagree.

Sorry we aren't always going to agree. My opinion, fishing for a tip is tacky.

When the company says tipping isn't required and you try a passive aggressive approach to get a tip, not cool

Passenger may be offended by it and end up taking it out on your rank

The charging cords with the lights have a slower charging rate because of the lights they are powering.

It's more for looks.


----------



## XUberMike

Just so you guy know Travis says a 20% tip is built into Screwbers pricing engine...what a joke, I must mist the tip line on my pay statement. I wonder why Screwber is then taking 20% of our 20%?


----------



## UberHammer

Optimus Uber said:


> Might get you issued a warning or deactivation if the passenger reports it to uber


Yes, but it would be fun to go out in a great case of irony given it would be for posting Uber's exact policy on tipping.


----------



## Optimus Uber

UberHammer said:


> Yes, but it would be fun to go out in a great case of irony given it would be for posting Uber's exact policy on tipping.


Whatever makes you happy. I'm with you. Just differing opinions. Have fun with it.


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberHammer said:


> It wouldn't even be necessary to bring it up if Travis Kalanick wasn't an asshole with his war on tipping.


I'm going to tell you a little story on and why the corporate view is against tipping and in this light I support it though you might not like it. African Americans often complain that yellow taxi never comes to their neighborhoods to serve them and I used to drive for yellow, and I had black cab driver friend who told me personally he wouldn't even drive in his neighborhood and it's not because of race it is because that some segments of society it is not in their custom to tip. and there are other groups of people that don't tip either such as Australians the point is if you allow tipping then drivers get used to it and avoid those people who tend not to tip and is that good for business? In my view with a no tipping policy everyone is treated equally and that's the reason for this policy. and no I'm not an uber shill.

when people ask me about tips I tell them Uber doesn't require tipping and most people do not tip but some do and if you do offer tip I will accept it and appreciate it


----------



## UberHammer

Travis Kalanick's anti-tipping policy is NOT because he is an equal rights advocate. A person who breaks laws that exist to level the business playing field is on the extreme opposite end of the equal rights spectrum.

Travis is anti-tipping because being the cheap ass bastard that he is, he hates being expected by society to tip people who serve him. He always has hated it, and always will. Becoming a billionaire has only fanned the flames of his resolve to change the societal norm of generosity towards those who serve. Just because there are segments of society as cheap as Travis doesn't justify what Travis is doing. 

But thanks for your little story. You can go back to reading to little kids in the afternoon at the library now.


----------



## DieselkW

I don't know how you know intimate details of Travis' thought process, but to assume he is anti-tipping because he's a rich a-hole is guesswork, unless you know him personally. 
He is anti tipping because he's pro-money, that cannot be in doubt.

I prefer to assume he is trying to gain as much market share as he can, and telling riders that tips are not part of the Uber experience is just one of the ways he grows his market. Without customers there is no money for any of us.

I tip when there's a fly in my soup. I tip even bad service because anyone can have a bad day at work, and it is against my morals to further poverty wages by stiffing someone working for sh*t pay.

I tip because it's the right thing to do. I regularly get stiffed by Uber riders, 4 out of 5 walk away smug in the "knowledge" that Uber drivers don't accept tips.

Lyft riders are different. 3 out of 5 tip me _something,_ but since it's done on the app after they walk away, there's no shame in giving me a $1 tip for a $10+ ride. They'll never see me again anyway, right? At least on the Lyft rides, I get something from more than half of them.

The frequent tips are from those that can least afford it. I refuse tips from the handicapped, and they almost always offer. The day comes I take money from a blind man is the day I have to have a serious self appraisal.

Yes, I'm new. I'm not yet as jaded as some. I'm grossing $100/day and not sure if that compensation is going to be a long term solution to the doldrums of my self employment. That $100 is likely a net $70 after direct expenses. Still, it helps stop the bleeding from my savings account.

Tips, if they were to add up to 20% of my Uber income, would not be enough to make the difference between continuing or finding an alternative for income. That decision is based on a much more serious lack of funding.

I tried turning Uber off and just using Lyft - that's not a mistake I'll make again... I'd rather get stiffed and make $100 than get tipped on $20 a day.

At least I'm meeting interesting people, and getting to know areas of my city I would never have seen if not for those pins in weird places.


----------



## Hondaguy7643

I thought about the tipping issue and here's what I came up with:

- Waiters/Waitresses: Earn tip on quality of service. Make shitty money per hour because they live off tips
- Bell Hops: Tipped for handling bags at a hotel that guests are likely already spending hundreds (if not thousands) on a room
- Valet: Tipped for parking and retrieving one's car at a place where the customer is likely going to spend hundreds at, if not more
- Taxis: Tipped for transporting one from point A-B at prices higher than, and in some cases, double Uber

- And then there was Uber: No tip necessary, no tip feature on the app, and minimal riders that actually tip

The experience I have with Uber riders differs and is mostly in the following order based off how many of them I give rides to: 
1) Young people with money that don't tip
2) Students with no money that don't tip (honestly I don't expect a tip from them - if they are in school and it's on their Mom/Dads dime or off their student loans I can't say anything cause I've been there too).
3) Rich people in nice neighborhoods that seldom tip
4) The finite number of people that do tip, and it's usually hippies, older people, or out of towners that aren't familiar with Uber enough to know the difference between it and a taxi service.
5) Ghetto people, which I have very few of, who don't tip.


----------



## KGB7

DieselkW said:


> I don't know how you know intimate details of Travis' thought process, but to assume he is anti-tipping because he's a rich a-hole is guesswork, unless you know him personally.
> He is anti tipping because he's pro-money, that cannot be in doubt.
> 
> I prefer to assume he is trying to gain as much market share as he can, and telling riders that tips are not part of the Uber experience is just one of the ways he grows his market. Without customers there is no money for any of us.
> 
> I tip when there's a fly in my soup. I tip even bad service because anyone can have a bad day at work, and it is against my morals to further poverty wages by stiffing someone working for sh*t pay.
> 
> I tip because it's the right thing to do. I regularly get stiffed by Uber riders, 4 out of 5 walk away smug in the "knowledge" that Uber drivers don't accept tips.
> 
> Lyft riders are different. 3 out of 5 tip me _something,_ but since it's done on the app after they walk away, there's no shame in giving me a $1 tip for a $10+ ride. They'll never see me again anyway, right? At least on the Lyft rides, I get something from more than half of them.
> 
> The frequent tips are from those that can least afford it. *I refuse tips from the handicapped, and they almost always offer. The day comes I take money from a blind man is the day I have to have a serious self appraisal. *
> 
> Yes, I'm new. I'm not yet as jaded as some. I'm grossing $100/day and not sure if that compensation is going to be a long term solution to the doldrums of my self employment. That $100 is likely a net $70 after direct expenses. Still, it helps stop the bleeding from my savings account.
> 
> Tips, if they were to add up to 20% of my Uber income, would not be enough to make the difference between continuing or finding an alternative for income. That decision is based on a much more serious lack of funding.
> 
> I tried turning Uber off and just using Lyft - that's not a mistake I'll make again... I'd rather get stiffed and make $100 than get tipped on $20 a day.
> 
> At least I'm meeting interesting people, and getting to know areas of my city I would never have seen if not for those pins in weird places.


So now we going to start discriminating against blind people?? The last thing a disabled person needs, is more pity because of their disability. And if you dont take a tip from them, thats just plain rude.

Treat everyone equally and others will treat you the same. YMMV.


----------



## Horsebm

I have a "tip" for you. If you put that sign in your car, you'll more than likely lose your job !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm going to tell you a little story on and why the corporate view is against tipping and in this light I support it though you might not like it. African Americans often complain that yellow taxi never comes to their neighborhoods to serve them and I used to drive for yellow, and I had black cab driver friend who told me personally he wouldn't even drive in his neighborhood and it's not because of race it is because that some segments of society it is not in their custom to tip. and there are other groups of people that don't tip either such as Australians the point is if you allow tipping then drivers get used to it and avoid those people who tend not to tip and is that good for business? In my view with a no tipping policy everyone is treated equally and that's the reason for this policy. and no I'm not an uber shill.
> 
> when people ask me about tips I tell them Uber doesn't require tipping and most people do not tip but some do and if you do offer tip I will accept it and appreciate it


If "some segments" of society don't have it "in their custom" to tip then it is up to those "some segments" to change "their custom" and they won't have a problem with poor or no service anymore.

As far as Australians I have delivered pizza to quite a few and those that have been here a while and have been educated that servers are not paid adequately in the US in my experience tip as well as Americans. Those newly here (also applies to some other countries) may not out of ignorance.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KGB7 said:


> So now we going to start discriminating against blind people?? The last thing a disabled person needs, is more pity because of their disability. And if you dont take a tip from them, thats just plain rude.
> 
> Treat everyone equally and others will treat you the same. YMMV.


There are two blind people in my pizza delivery area I've taken pizza to on several occasions. One is in his 40s and answers the door promptly and always tips $5. The other is in his 20s, likes to order pizza when he's on his way home so that he's often not ready or even there and tips NOTHING.

I gladly take the tip from the former and he's just another great customer. I truly believe he WOULD be insulted if the tip were refused.

The second guy? He's a dick. Being blind sucks beyond belief IMHO but you don't get a pass because of it. Of course it will come into your description: "Shit I gotta deliver to that blind asshole at the apartments."


----------



## marty

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Better yet, find a picture of a kid going through chemo, put a copy prominently on your dash. When customers ask, explain that your kid has cancer and you're only Ubering to cover their medical bills.


Swear I was gonna suggest this.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Hondaguy7643 said:


> I thought about the tipping issue and here's what I came up with:
> 
> - Waiters/Waitresses: Earn tip on quality of service. Make shitty money per hour because they live off tips
> - Bell Hops: Tipped for handling bags at a hotel that guests are likely already spending hundreds (if not thousands) on a room
> - Valet: Tipped for parking and retrieving one's car at a place where the customer is likely going to spend hundreds at, if not more
> - Taxis: Tipped for transporting one from point A-B at prices higher than, and in some cases, double Uber
> 
> - And then there was Uber: No tip necessary, no tip feature on the app, and minimal riders that actually tip
> 
> The experience I have with Uber riders differs and is mostly in the following order based off how many of them I give rides to:
> 1) Young people with money that don't tip
> 2) Students with no money that don't tip (honestly I don't expect a tip from them - if they are in school and it's on their Mom/Dads dime or off their student loans I can't say anything cause I've been there too).
> 3) Rich people in nice neighborhoods that seldom tip
> 4) The finite number of people that do tip, and it's usually hippies, older people, or out of towners that aren't familiar with Uber enough to know the difference between it and a taxi service.
> 5) Ghetto people, which I have very few of, who don't tip.


It's surprising. Richest people often don't tip. I posted about the jeweler who cussed me out over a $10 cancellation fee, after probably spending hundreds on wine and tapas. Middle aged, middle class people often tip the best, in my experience. Sometimes young people are very generous, too.

I had a passenger tell me that he drove a local golf cart that offers free rides and drivers work off tips. He said he picked up 2 well-dressed older couples and they tipped $1. He then picked up 3 skater kids and they tipped $5 each.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

DieselkW said:


> I don't know how you know intimate details of Travis' thought process, but to assume he is anti-tipping because he's a rich a-hole is guesswork, unless you know him personally.
> He is anti tipping because he's pro-money, that cannot be in doubt.


WTF?!
He's not "pro-money"...
He's pro-*HIS*-money.

If he were "pro-money" drivers would be earning more per mile, not less 
and 
*his app would end every ride the same way entertainers end their gig at every restaurant and bar*, with: 
_"Thank you ladies and gentlemen, don't forget to tip the hard working people who have been taking care of you this evening"._


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

DieselkW said:


> Tips, if they were to add up to 20% of my Uber income, would not be enough to make the difference between continuing or finding an alternative for income.


It's really amazing how different your experience and perspective are from my own.

Right now, I get tips from maybe 5-10%% of my riders - 
and those tips add up to average 20% of my total fares. 
(I tracked this over a period of around 4 months/~1,000 rides)

*That 20% is the difference, for me, between making money or losing money.*
It entirely covers my fuel expense.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm going to tell you a little story on and why the corporate view is against tipping and in this light I support it though you might not like it. African Americans often complain that yellow taxi never comes to their neighborhoods to serve them and I used to drive for yellow, and I had black cab driver friend who told me personally he wouldn't even drive in his neighborhood and it's not because of race it is because that some segments of society it is not in their custom to tip. and there are other groups of people that don't tip either such as Australians the point is if you allow tipping then drivers get used to it and avoid those people who tend not to tip and is that good for business? In my view with a no tipping policy everyone is treated equally and that's the reason for this policy. and no I'm not an uber shill.


I'm going to tell you a little story about on and why the corporate view is *for* tipping...
Tipping allows businesses to pay workers an hourly rate below minimum wage, and
the worker has to make up the bulk of their income by earning 'tips' - gratuities
which are based on providing above average service.
Workers who provide below average service either quit
(because they're not earning enough in tips to live on)
or get fired because they're not providing a high enough level of service to the businesses customers.

Tipping is what puts *CONTROL of workers income* into the hands of the worker.
*Disallowing and discouraging tipping is what puts CONTROL of the worker's income into the hands of the EMPLOYER*.

See a legal problem here for Mr. Kalanick?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberHammer said:


> Tipping an Uber driver is not required.
> Tipping a waiter/waitress isn't required either (unless the party is 8 people or more).
> Please show Uber drivers the same respect you show waitstaff.


That's the thought process that goes through my head every time I head out to drive.
But I won't put a 'sign' up in my car.
I'm not a taxi-cab.
I don't want my car to look like a taxi-cab.
(just a personal choice of mine - ymmv)

So everyday I'm left trying to figure out a way to communicate this message to passengers.
And it's a difficult challenge because the overwhelming majority of those who do not tip,
believe at some level that tipping their Uber driver is either not necessary
or that a tip is included in the fare.

Which means that you are trying to communicate something on which the person already has a different opinion.

Challenging someone's opinion is not a great way to earn a 'tip'.
It's a catch-22.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If "some segments" of society don't have it "in their custom" to tip then it is up to those "some segments" to change "their custom" and they won't have a problem with poor or no service anymore.
> 
> As far as Australians I have delivered pizza to quite a few and those that have been here a while and have been educated that servers are not paid adequately in the US in my experience tip as well as Americans. Those newly here (also applies to some other countries) may not out of ignorance.


Because, as a practical matter, that won't happen, the policy is a good business policy. That being said, not paying drivers enough to compensate them for use of their vehicles is criminal. Everyone should be paid enough that tips are unnecessary.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's the thought process that goes through my head every time I head out to drive.
> But I won't put a 'sign' up in my car.
> I'm not a taxi-cab.
> I don't want my car to look like a taxi-cab.
> (just a personal choice of mine - ymmv)
> 
> So everyday I'm left trying to figure out a way to communicate this message to passengers.
> And it's a difficult challenge because the overwhelming majority of those who do not tip,
> believe at some level that tipping their Uber driver is either not necessary
> or that a tip is included in the fare. This saturday ( at this writing ) , I started at noon, and finished at 8:30 PM, and I have grossed $575. I made $5 in tips, big deal, but I don't care.
> 
> Which means that you are trying to communicate something on which the person already has a different opinion.
> 
> Challenging someone's opinion is not a great way to earn a 'tip'.
> It's a catch-22.


Everywhere I go, people are holding their hands out for tips. It's really awful.
I do tip, though, I know wait staff is paid very little. But my sentiment is that
it shouldn't be this way. Begging riders for tips is really a bad bad bad idea, because
you're going to be seen just like people see others with their hands out, asking for tips,
everywhere they go, and now you are doing it. One of the big reasons people call 
Uber is that they dont' have to tip. It's not that they are stingy, it's just really nice
to be able to pay for something, and the listed price is THE price, where one doesn't
have to make a mental adjustment -- the price is the total of the price plus tip, it's 
kinda a drag to have to deal with this a lot. I dont like tipping that much, and I don't really like working on jobs where receiving tips is necessary for survival. the whole system
is screwed up. This could be fixed with regulation, but god forbid liberals introduce legislation to force employers to pay decent wages. The BOGUS argument is that
raising wages will cause unemployment. NO, it won't, just raise the price of the product to where the price plus tip would have been, and pay employees the excess, BECAUSE customers are paying it anyway. They would rather have an HONEST price, and not have to dip into their pockets twice for every transaction, it's just a drag, it really. One of the big reasons Uber is popular is because of the no tipping policy.

It takes two to tango. If you continue to accept Uber's terms and drive at rediculously low rates, and then complain about tips, well,
You can blame Travis, all you want, but corporations will ALWAYS do whatever they can get away with.
Of course, I'm not saying corps are without guilt, they most certainly are evil, but until regulations force them to pay
livable wages, etc,. we can expect more of the same. Until then, you can just say NO.

If all UberX drivers just said NO, they would raise rates and you woudln't be so focused on tips so much.

i said NO, and I started driving an SUV, at $25 minimum and $4.30 per mile, and $24 per hour on the timer. 
Tips are nice, but I'm not thinking about them. I don't need to.


----------



## Andrea Ramat

Ok, I tried finding it on my own, but can't. Where can I get one of those *Candy/Tip Jar with Charging Cords?*


----------



## bscott

This thread proves exactly why FUBAR continues to bleed you dry. So ****ing embarrassing that travass must laugh his ass off on an hourly basis. Pathetic!


----------



## O787

I want one of that. hahahaha
where can i get one


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Andrea Ramat said:


> Ok, I tried finding it on my own, but can't. Where can I get one of those *Candy/Tip Jar with Charging Cords?*


Seems like you could make one out of plexiglass and clear silicone


----------



## peasantgirl

Andrea Ramat said:


> Ok, I tried finding it on my own, but can't. Where can I get one of those *Candy/Tip Jar with Charging Cords?*


I googled it. It's on eBay for $55 + some ridiculous amount for shipping. It's not worth it. Just google "cute tip jars" or "funny tip jars" and come up with your own.


----------



## DieselkW

Don't need a tip jar, you need a complaint cup. Write your complaint on a dollar, here's a pen.


----------



## Anomis

chi1cabby said:


> Carlos Cruz's Candy/Tip Jars with Charging Cords get two thumbs up from Drivers who've tried em and posted about em on FB Board. I don't think anyone on the forum has tried em yet.
> 
> *Candy/Tip Jar with Charging Cords
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...000305841816&set=o.1576838009239134&source=46*
> View attachment 11134
> 
> 
> View attachment 11135


Tell me more oh wise one lol


----------



## chi1cabby

Anomis said:


> Tell me more oh wise one lol


Not much else to add to it. I really have seen many positive reviews about these Tip/Candy Jars from Drivers on FB.
We really need someone to give it try on the Forum. They might look tacky, but who cares if these bring in the money in tips.


----------



## chi1cabby

Edddelos wrote this on my profile
_"Thinking of posting this on the back of my front passenger seat. Tell me what you think.
"Uber takes 20% of this trip from the total amount you pay, tip is not included and this is before the out of pocket expense for gas."
Uber on!!"
_
There is a somewhat of a consensus that putting up a tip sign is not a good idea. Some riders will take a picture of the tip sign and tweet it to Uber.

That said, this is a cute Ratings Sign that I come across. Maybe you can think up of something along that line...









Give Tip/Candy jars a thought too.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/idea-for-tip-sign-in-car-thoughts.31007/#post-401329


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I agree, you cannot ask for tips in any way. It has to seem like it's the customer's idea:

If you open doors, stick a $20 on the cup holder or armrest in the back to make it look like the last pax left it for you. Grab it quickly -- in view of the pax. Maybe they'll think about tipping.


----------



## Edddelos

XUberMike said:


> Just so you guy know Travis says a 20% tip is built into Screwbers pricing engine...what a joke, I must mist the tip line on my pay statement. I wonder why Screwber is then taking 20% of our 20%?


Maybe the tip is built into the 20% that uber takes, so uber gets the tip not driver?


----------



## Edddelos

chi1cabby said:


> There is a somewhat of a consensus that putting up a tip sign is not a good idea. Some riders will take a picture of the tip sign and tweet it to Uber.


What buisness do they have on what I put in my car? It's my car not ubers.
Actually if you think about it, uber insists that drivers are not "employees", so...if they "punish" for having a sign, could open them up for litigation.

Did some research.....UBER page, Legal- user terms- terms and conditions.

*2. THE SERVICES
OWNERSHIP.*
The Services and all rights therein are and shall remain Uber's property or the property of Uber's licensors. Neither these Terms nor your use of the Services convey or grant to you any rights: (i) in or related to the Services except for the limited license granted above; or (ii)*to use or reference in any manner Uber's company names, logos, product and service names, trademarks or service marks or those of Uber's licencsors.*


----------

